# Cycling Jersey.. Yay or Nay?



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Are they only for club riders / serious speed demons? Not commuting / pleasure cyclists like me.. ?

I never thought I'd like one, but then I saw this: 





And I'd be seriously tempted - if they had my size.. Rosie the riveter is a huge icon in the rockabilly scene which I am part of, I have the tattoo's and general style of clothes in 'life' so it appeals to me to reflect a bit of this when cycling. I think this might have to be a goal for next spring / summer. Even if only worn on special rides!  

Do you wear cycle shirts / jerseys? For all rides or long / special or club rides only?


----------



## helston90 (30 Aug 2014)

What are you wearing now if not a jersey? 
I have cheap cheerful aldi/ lidl ones for commute, then a couple of nice ones (including Team Sky- there I said it) for like you said special rides/ Sunday outings. 
Go for it- looks good!


----------



## Ganymede (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Are they only for club riders / serious speed demons? Not commuting / pleasure cyclists like me.. ?
> 
> I never thought I'd like one, but then I saw this:
> 
> ...


Hot damn, Batgirl, I'd go for it!

I cycle wearing work clothes or just general sporty wear at weekends so can't be questioned about jerseys, but this is a corker!


----------



## screenman (30 Aug 2014)

I wear full lycra on every ride I do, it is what cycling was designed for.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2014)

I've got one bought from eBay US, its got a neighbourhood sex offender warning poster featuring Bill Clinton. However, lycra is so last year ducky. A sequined ball gown the the current riding gear of choice.


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Aug 2014)

Wear a jersey whenever you want. They are normally pretty practical, made with wicking material and have rear pockets and they are not always as tight as the ones racing snakes wear. Your quandary should be will a helmet ruin my flattop.......


----------



## HovR (30 Aug 2014)

The back pockets are useful for your phone, keys, money etc without the annoyance of having them in pockets on your trousers/shorts (which will be non existent of you're wearing lycra).

I'd say go for it just for that!


----------



## lesley_x (30 Aug 2014)

Love that jersey I would go for it!

I pretty much ride in jerseys all the time, much more comfortable and convenient.


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Wear a jersey whenever you want. They are normally pretty practical, made with wicking material and have rear pockets and they are not always as tight as the ones racing snakes wear. Your quandary should be will a helmet ruin my flattop.......


haha I've just cut bettie bangs into my hair (so no quiffs for a while).. but am not wearing a helmet at the moment.. that might change if I get fast enough or hit the roads mind you. 

yeah the tightness would be a consideration (big busted n' curvy girl is my figure type) - will wait for size  or me to shrink enough.


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Hot damn, Batgirl, I'd go for it!
> 
> I cycle wearing work clothes or just general sporty wear at weekends so can't be questioned about jerseys, but this is a corker!


haha you guys are NOT helping my urge to buy! lol if they had my size it'd be mine - and worth more than my bike.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> haha you guys are NOT helping my urge to buy! lol if they had my size it'd be mine - and worth more than my bike.



You think you're here for advice but you're here to be corrupted! 

I have a really fab turquoise t-shirt dress I bought on Venice beach with a huge bit of comic art-work on it - deep-sea diver being attacked by a giant octopus - I wear it for cycling and feel it brightens everyone's day!


----------



## theclaud (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Are they only for club riders / serious speed demons? Not commuting / pleasure cyclists like me.. ?
> 
> I never thought I'd like one, but then I saw this:
> 
> ...



@User13710 of this forum has one of those. She wore it on one of the toughest legs of our club ride from London to John O'Groats in 2012. It's a great one for a group ride and it looks good. Having a jersey that makes you feel good riding your bike is a good idea whatever kind of cyclist you are.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Aug 2014)

theclaud said:


> @User13710 of this forum has one of those. She wore it on one of the toughest legs of our club ride from London to John O'Groats in 2012. It's a great one for a group ride and it looks good. Having a jersey that makes you feel good riding your bike is a good idea whatever kind of cyclist you are.


Go @User13710!!!


----------



## theclaud (30 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Go @User13710!!!


Oh, and we did do it! Not sure if it was all down to having nice jerseys, but it all helps...


----------



## Roadrider48 (30 Aug 2014)

That's a cool jersey!
I saw this one too....


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> That's a cool jersey!
> I saw this one too....


That's cool!


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


>





Ganymede said:


> You think you're here for advice but you're here to be corrupted!
> 
> I have a really fab turquoise t-shirt dress I bought on Venice beach with a huge bit of comic art-work on it - deep-sea diver being attacked by a giant octopus - I wear it for cycling and feel it brightens everyone's day!


That sounds fantastic! 

had to laugh at the corruption! I think I'm pretty much corrupted anyhow.  not every mum / wife has a half sleeve tattoo!


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

theclaud said:


> @User13710 of this forum has one of those. She wore it on one of the toughest legs of our club ride from London to John O'Groats in 2012. It's a great one for a group ride and it looks good. Having a jersey that makes you feel good riding your bike is a good idea whatever kind of cyclist you are.


Well done to you all!  
the reason I took up a cycling recently is a friend / gym instructor I know from the Powerlifting / Body Lifting scene. He's taken up cycling and my god he's lost SO much weight, yes he's lost muscle but he's off to do lands end to john o groats for charity - I assume a section of it if it's a team thing or maybe the whole thing I dunno. But it's pretty bloody inspiring, whilst I love lifting I would like to be slimmer. I look like a russian lifter type at the moment! haha


----------



## Broadside (30 Aug 2014)

Wear what makes you feel good. It's much like your bike, you need to have one that makes you feel good so you will get out and ride it, I know mine does. 

Lycra all the way for me on my road bike, it's the only thing I have ever worn while riding it.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Well done to you all!
> the reason I took up a cycling recently is a friend / gym instructor I know from the Powerlifting / Body Lifting scene. He's taken up cycling and my god he's lost SO much weight, yes he's lost muscle but he's off to do lands end to john o groats for charity - I assume a section of it if it's a team thing or maybe the whole thing I dunno. But it's pretty bloody inspiring, whilst I love lifting I would like to be slimmer. I look like a russian lifter type at the moment! haha


Well it means you're strong! Also although I'm sure lifting is fantastic, the great thing about cycling is the fact that it takes you outdoors. I really believe that outdoor exercise is the best possible kind - the extra stimulation to the nerves and brain, the need for response and reaction to the environment and to unpredictable events, the vitamin D! I think there is an incredible feeling of wellbeing and possibility that comes from cycling which I hope you are enjoying.


----------



## Arthur (30 Aug 2014)

That's a brilliant jersey. Go for it!

Oh, and my personal rule is, for anything over 5 miles, it's lycra, top and bottom.


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Well it means you're strong! Also although I'm sure lifting is fantastic, the great thing about cycling is the fact that it takes you outdoors. I really believe that outdoor exercise is the best possible kind - the extra stimulation to the nerves and brain, the need for response and reaction to the environment and to unpredictable events, the vitamin D! I think there is an incredible feeling of wellbeing and possibility that comes from cycling which I hope you are enjoying.


you're right  and it's part of the appeal too - I used to run years ago but have a dropped arch at the moment so running is out - I tried - Cycling doesn't seem to affect it. I must admit I'm not a great cyclist as never really did so as a kid and it's been 22 years gap since last bike, but I'm really enoying. I am having to concentrate a lot but I know that'll pass and being outdoors -without an unpredictable horse under me- is a bonus.  
I was suprirsed my fitness / strength is helping I kind of expected to be worse than I am so it's all good. 

A Cycle jersey won't match my bike (apart from the yellow) but hey.. maybe I'll live by the N+1 you all go on about next year.


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Arthur said:


> That's a brilliant jersey. Go for it!
> 
> Oh, and my personal rule is, for anything over 5 miles, it's lycra, top and bottom.


haha haven't hit 5 miles yet but not far off  In my best Rosie 'I can do it' train of thought'!


----------



## Ganymede (30 Aug 2014)

Re concentrating - I use my bike almost exclusively for utility cycling, ie I am always going somewhere specific: station, aged parents, farm shop, friend's house. The distance is usually 3.5 - 5 miles and these days I sometimes add a little more on the home stretch - of course then I have to cycle back so it is another 3 - 5 miles but with a long rest in the middle! I do it anything from 2 to 6 times a week - usually more like 3 or 4 - and it has made a massive difference to my general health. Some weeks I might clock up 40 miles and others only 7. The thing is, that if you are going somewhere you don't need to concentrate as you have a natural goal. Just a thought!


----------



## ScotiaLass (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Are they only for club riders / serious speed demons? Not commuting / pleasure cyclists like me.. ?
> 
> I never thought I'd like one, but then I saw this:
> 
> ...


Nice 
As I mainly ride a MTB, I'm usually in baggy shorts and a t-shirt (with a cycling theme!).
I wear what's comfortable, which for me is usually loose fitting stuff, but do wear lycra shorts and longs.
Go what your comfortable with


----------



## ScotiaLass (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> haha haven't hit 5 miles yet but not far off  In my best Rosie 'I can do it' train of thought'!


You will!!
5 miles was my first 'long' ride last year.
Now it's 15 as a regular ride and 30 for a longer one


----------



## Lemond (30 Aug 2014)

Closest I'll get to looking like Bradley Wiggins is if I grow my sideburns, but I still go for Lycra on the bike. Comfort is king.


----------



## the_mikey (30 Aug 2014)

Unless I'm pootling on the folding bike, I always wear a cycling jersey while road cycling.


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> You will!!
> 5 miles was my first 'long' ride last year.
> Now it's 15 as a regular ride and 30 for a longer one


Well done on your progress! You must be thrilled and proud - you should be! 
I hit 3.2 on Thursday so I'm pleased with that - I know it'll come as part of what is wearing me out is seat height = knees not feeling too good but until I get my cycle away / balance sorted I am worried about putting up my seat height. Thinking about putting it up a tiny bit at a time so I don't really notice! 

As a powerlifter I've trained for progression - so even 2.5kg is still moving toward a bigger goal - so am trying to apply that to my cycling . 




ScotiaLass said:


> Nice
> As I mainly ride a MTB, I'm usually in baggy shorts and a t-shirt (with a cycling theme!).
> I wear what's comfortable, which for me is usually loose fitting stuff, but do wear lycra shorts and longs.
> Go what your comfortable with



Thanks  I've been wearing lycra and cotton capri length pants and a cotton baggy tshirt - mostly baseball style as that's what I like. But normally in the summer / spring train in a vest top so was thinking that something cooling / wicking would be good. 
I will most likely wait till next year to treat myself to a nice top and stick to hoodies for winter if I'm honest! lol I don't ride horses in more than a hoodie over the winter months as get warm so figured that'd be about right for cycling.. maybe even just a long sleeved tee. 

Glad I'm not alone in baggy tee's!


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Lemond said:


> Closest I'll get to looking like Bradley Wiggins is if I grow my sideburns, but I still go for Lycra on the bike. Comfort is king.


haha I just had to google Bradley Wiggins.


----------



## Paul99 (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> haha I just had to google Bradley Wiggins.



You had to google Sir Brad!! Have you been living in a batcave?!

RE: the jersey question. You should wear what you like and what you feel comfortable in. The only rule as far as I am concerned is that you get out on your bike.
I think the jersey is great.


----------



## Peteaud (30 Aug 2014)

Yes buy it.

I normally wear either a DUFF Beer, or Heinz Beans top.


----------



## ScotiaLass (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Well done on your progress! You must be thrilled and proud - you should be!
> I hit 3.2 on Thursday so I'm pleased with that - I know it'll come as part of what is wearing me out is seat height = knees not feeling too good but until I get my cycle away / balance sorted I am worried about putting up my seat height. Thinking about putting it up a tiny bit at a time so I don't really notice!
> 
> As a powerlifter I've trained for progression - so even 2.5kg is still moving toward a bigger goal - so am trying to apply that to my cycling .
> ...



It took me a good few months of small adjustments to the seat,(and a change of seat!) to get it spot on. It will happen!
My younger daughter (19) rides (the eldest daughter, (28) rode for the Army as part of her job - mounted musician).
She always wears hoodies and jodhpurs as that's what she finds the most comfortable!

I ride in a vest top in the summer...cooling and comfy! 
For the autumn I use a wicking top (runners top, a size bigger, 'cos I like them baggy) or a MTB top. I rarely use a fitted one now but I like the pockets!
I cycled through all of last winter, minus January and some of February, and found a micro fleece and a lightweight jacket ideal.
Saying that, we're a hardy bunch here in Scotland


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2014)

I wear cycling jackets/jerseys cos of the way they're cut at the back and the rear pockets, they work so well but most of mine are plain.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> As a powerlifter I've trained for progression - so even 2.5kg is still moving toward a bigger goal - so am trying to apply that to my cycling .



Good call!


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Paul99 said:


> You had to google Sir Brad!! Have you been living in a batcave?!
> 
> RE: the jersey question. You should wear what you like and what you feel comfortable in. The only rule as far as I am concerned is that you get out on your bike.
> I think the jersey is great.


haha sadly my bat cave hasn't had many cycles in it or on the TV for that matter.. I'll be better and try and amend that - says she who is thinking the olympics and commonwealth games were likely a good opportunity for this.. a missed opportunity but a good one nether the less.


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

I think in retrospect I may get a 'cool t-shirt' for cycling, then look at a proper wicking one in the spring. By them I hope to be smaller and therefore likely to feel better about my image in it.  
Maybe my birthday fairy will bring me one a tad early!  there are some very cool ones out there I must admit.


----------



## ScotiaLass (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> haha sadly my bat cave hasn't had many cycles in it or on the TV for that matter.. I'll be better and try and amend that - says she who is thinking the olympics and commonwealth games were likely a good opportunity for this.. a missed opportunity but a good one nether the less.


I love cycling and my bikes, but apart from watching a couple of hours worth of the TDF, I hate watching it on tv!
It's one of things I'd rather be doing than watching.


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> It took me a good few months of small adjustments to the seat,(and a change of seat!) to get it spot on. It will happen!
> My younger daughter (19) rides (the eldest daughter, (28) rode for the Army as part of her job - mounted musician).
> She always wears hoodies and jodhpurs as that's what she finds the most comfortable!
> 
> ...



Mountain bike tops are a bit looser - good thing  You could put base layers under there in the winter too.. Might look at those! lol 

I've got a micro fleece gilet that figured might be good - very bright too so should be good for the bike. 
I'm a western rider so in the summer ride in plaid shirts and jeans or t-shirts n' jeans.. and in the winter a hoodie and jeans!


----------



## ScotiaLass (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Mountain bike tops are a bit looser - good thing  You could put base layers under there in the winter too.. Might look at those! lol
> 
> I've got a micro fleece gilet that figured might be good - very bright too so should be good for the bike.
> I'm a western rider so in the summer ride in plaid shirts and jeans or t-shirts n' jeans.. and in the winter a hoodie and jeans!


Ah cool! My son-in-law is a farrier (Army) and also has his own business and shoes for a local western riding club near him


----------



## wisdom (30 Aug 2014)

Jersey every time for me.Commuting included.Cant beat em for comfort and practicality.


----------



## moo (30 Aug 2014)

Just don't spend too much now. You'll be needing to buy smaller and smaller jerseys in the months ahead.


----------



## guitarpete247 (30 Aug 2014)

I got a couple of jerseys from an ebay trader that seems to have stopped trading. They are pre-loved but still decent. But my top 2 are: 2 Endinburgh bicycle cooperative; 1 Cyclechat.
Looking forward to getting another Cyclechat jersey if someone does a team kit order again.


----------



## flyingfish (30 Aug 2014)

I like the way I can stuff a water proof into the back pocket of my lidl Jersey. Not done the lycra shorts bit yet
Pete


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> I think in retrospect I may get a 'cool t-shirt' for cycling, then look at a proper wicking one in the spring. By them I hope to be smaller and therefore likely to feel better about my image in it.
> Maybe my birthday fairy will bring me one a tad early!  there are some very cool ones out there I must admit.



Seriously.. No one (well cyclists anyway) cares what you wear or look like. If you like the jersey (I also think it's fab) then buy and wear.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Aug 2014)

+1 to what Ian said.

Given where I live, and how I feel some of the time, I'm after this shirt:







And, anyway, who cares what others think?  (_not_ the hello wave).


----------



## Saluki (30 Aug 2014)

I wear a jersey on most rides. If I'm having a really 'fat' day I pop a tee shirt over as it makes me feel happier. Those rear pockets are invaluable for riding. Phone goes in, iPod goes in, jellybabies, etc etc


----------



## Saluki (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> you're right  and it's part of the appeal too - I used to run years ago but have a dropped arch at the moment so running is out - I tried - Cycling doesn't seem to affect it. I must admit I'm not a great cyclist as never really did so as a kid and it's been 22 years gap since last bike, but I'm really enoying. I am having to concentrate a lot but I know that'll pass and being outdoors -without an unpredictable horse under me- is a bonus.
> I was suprirsed my fitness / strength is helping I kind of expected to be worse than I am so it's all good.
> 
> A Cycle jersey won't match my bike (apart from the yellow) but hey.. maybe I'll live by the N+1 you all go on about next year.


You sound like a lot of us on here. Bikes being more predictable than horses, no longer running, want to shift a bit of timber.
I'm an ex runner an my last horse turned up his hooves earlier this year. My bike is my salvation for fitness. I'm not a gym bunny but I do do some bodyweight exercises from time to time for fitness.

Oh, that top you want to buy is awesome. Just go for it.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Aug 2014)

Go for it , i wear shorts and jerseys for commuting as well as riding as its so much more comfortable .


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Saluki said:


> You sound like a lot of us on here. Bikes being more predictable than horses, no longer running, want to shift a bit of timber.
> I'm an ex runner an my last horse turned up his hooves earlier this year. My bike is my salvation for fitness. I'm not a gym bunny but I do do some bodyweight exercises from time to time for fitness.
> 
> Oh, that top you want to buy is awesome. Just go for it.


I'm in great company then  appreciate the support about the top and starting cycling


----------



## Roadrider48 (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> I'm in great company then  appreciate the support about the top and starting cycling


You'll be cycling miles on end before you even realise it.


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

moo said:


> Just don't spend too much now. You'll be needing to buy smaller and smaller jerseys in the months ahead.


top comment!! I like this idea for sure!


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> You'll be cycling miles on end before you even realise it.


can't wait!! 

thanks everyone for the support and encouragement.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Aug 2014)

Or one for Batgirl:


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Or one for Batgirl:


haha love it! I've got a funky coloured 'scream' pic we've had framed for years now - Never seen a batman one though!


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

One for the boys.. they do captain america / superman etc too..


----------



## Learnincurve (30 Aug 2014)

I ordered a few jersey's direct from china last week, should be here within the month.

I give you.

The Odie jersey: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161405811...49&var=460429219074&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The Shirt and waistcoat jersey: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121338596837?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

aaand the psychedelic wizard of oz disco shirt: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261505345...49&var=560384388785&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Effyb4 (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Are they only for club riders / serious speed demons? Not commuting / pleasure cyclists like me.. ?
> 
> I never thought I'd like one, but then I saw this:
> 
> ...


 
I love that jersey. Where did you see it? I love the forties and fifties look. I've even had a go at the jive.


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I love that jersey. Where did you see it? I love the forties and fifties look. I've even had a go at the jive.


Hubby and I are off to a rock n roll club later next month. we started learning to dance! 
http://www.summitdifferent.co.uk/p132138/Rosie-the-Riveter---Womens-Short-Sleeve-Cycle-Jersey/
Here is the link.... they do polkadot too


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I ordered a few jersey's direct from china last week, should be here within the month.
> 
> I give you.
> 
> ...


Be interesting to hear how you find them...I'm a sceptic about buying from china...yet most of our stuff comes from there these days.


----------



## Roadrider48 (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> One for the boys.. they do captain america / superman etc too..


I can just see myself in that


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Aug 2014)

Go for it @Batgirl, I like it!


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> I can just see myself in that


Superhero's come in many shapes and sizes.. As do batgirls!


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Go for it @Batgirl, I like it!


Thanks Pat!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Thanks Pat!


Cool new avatar btw


----------



## vickster (30 Aug 2014)

Go for it. I am being tempted myself by something on stolen goat (who have some really nice jerseys)


----------



## Donger (30 Aug 2014)

Great jersey. I'd go for it. (But then my own taste in jerseys has been questioned at times).


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Donger said:


> Great jersey. I'd go for it. (But then my own taste in jerseys has been questioned at times).
> View attachment 54711


haha love it! I likely need one saying 'fat bottomed girls make the world go round'...


----------



## vickster (30 Aug 2014)

Well I just ordered this http://stolengoat.com/product/retro-image-cycling-jersey-portland-womens/


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> Go for it. I am being tempted myself by something on stolen goat (who have some really nice jerseys)


Darkside of the moon is cool.. and Felix the cat...

The t-shirt - Slow is the new fast.. is pretty apt for me! lol


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> Well I just ordered this http://stolengoat.com/product/retro-image-cycling-jersey-portland-womens/


Looks great!


----------



## bpsmith (31 Aug 2014)

That Jersey is pretty awesome fair play. Anything goes in my mind, even team racing jersey's, despite the popular opinion on here that they should only be for Pro's!

Lycra jersey's are meant be fitted, so no matter what size you are, we all show our lumps and bumps. It doesn't even enter my head that someone may look bigger in one, although did feel self conscious about myself on starting out. Weird things we are. Accept everyone except ourselves!

Slightly off topic, but went through Pinged on my mystery tour today.! Which ends up in Pembrey. Loads of riders on horseback that way. Do you keep yours up there? What's the general opinion of a cyclist from a horserider's point of view? I guess we are the closest thing to you guys?


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> haha I just had to google Bradley Wiggins.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2014)

I fancied getting this because it is completely mad. But no idea how their sizing works. It's another one from China and they didn't get back to me. They're probably still rolling on the floor having been given my measurements


----------



## Learnincurve (31 Aug 2014)

Rule with Chinese sizing is you go up one size to what you would be in the UK.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> Rule with Chinese sizing is you go up one size to what you would be in the UK.


Trouble is their sizing doesn't seem to relate to anything. As they tend to be petite people, I'm tempted to go for the biggest they do in the hope that it might at least not be skin tight


----------



## Batgirl (31 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> That Jersey is pretty awesome fair play. Anything goes in my mind, even team racing jersey's, despite the popular opinion on here that they should only be for Pro's!
> 
> Lycra jersey's are meant be fitted, so no matter what size you are, we all show our lumps and bumps. It doesn't even enter my head that someone may look bigger in one, although did feel self conscious about myself on starting out. Weird things we are. Accept everyone except ourselves!
> 
> Slightly off topic, but went through Pinged on my mystery tour today.! Which ends up in Pembrey. Loads of riders on horseback that way. Do you keep yours up there? What's the general opinion of a cyclist from a horserider's point of view? I guess we are the closest thing to you guys?


Hi  Yes I keep my horse in Pembrey. It's also where i am doing my cycling  

There was a Triathlon on today locally were you doing that ? 

I think as a horse person largely cyclists are seen in the same 'camp' as us, highly abused by car drivers.  
Some horses have issues with bikes though so worth bearing in mind, but as long as they hear you (rider and horse) then you're doing your best.


----------



## bpsmith (31 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Hi  Yes I keep my horse in Pembrey. It's also where i am doing my cycling
> 
> There was a Triathlon on today locally were you doing that ?
> 
> ...



I wasn't doing the triathlon unfortunately. Always fancied doing one, but my knees won't let me run and I am a rubbish swimmer to say the least!

I feel the same in reverse. I said hello to all the people on horseback, without a second thought. A few of them looked surprised though, hence the question. The freewheel on my Zonda wheels is very loud, so balanced a very light cadence at slower speed when passing, just in case. A bet that was overkill though and the horses were thinking, there goes another plonker who thinks I need them to pussy foot around me. Lol.


----------



## Learnincurve (31 Aug 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Trouble is their sizing doesn't seem to relate to anything. As they tend to be petite people, I'm tempted to go for the biggest they do in the hope that it might at least not be skin tight



Ohh in that case I can help you by stealing the picture from the same shirt in a different colour that I bought.


----------



## Ganymede (31 Aug 2014)

hopless500 said:


> I fancied getting this because it is completely mad. But no idea how their sizing works. It's another one from China and they didn't get back to me. They're probably still rolling on the floor having been given my measurements


I love that shirt.


Learnincurve said:


> Ohh in that case I can help you by stealing the picture from the same shirt in a different colour that I bought.



OMG what colour?


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I love that shirt.
> 
> 
> OMG what colour?


----------



## Learnincurve (31 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I love that shirt.
> 
> 
> OMG what colour?



Disco  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261505345...49&var=560384388785&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT






also you should buy these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310912819...49&var=610250587107&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ganymede (31 Aug 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> Disco  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261505345989?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&var=560384388785&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Big_Dave (31 Aug 2014)

I have a Heinz Tomato Ketchup Jersey and a Pukka Pies "King of the Pies" Jersey (made by Foska.com) I refuse to be a team kit imposter


----------



## bpsmith (31 Aug 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I have a Heinz Tomato Ketchup Jersey and a Pukka Pies "King of the Pies" Jersey (made by Foska.com) I refuse to be a team kit imposter
> View attachment 54836
> View attachment 54834



Like both of those!

Fail to see how wearing team kit makes someone an imposter though? Do you think everyone in team kit thinks they are a pro then?

I love the continual contradiction by a number of members where they say where what feels comfortable and what you like...and then post crap like that. Rather hypocritical!


----------



## Big_Dave (31 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Like both of those!
> 
> Fail to see how wearing team kit makes someone an imposter though? Do you think everyone in team kit thinks they are a pro then?
> 
> I love the continual contradiction by a number of members where they say where what feels comfortable and what you like...and then post crap like that. Rather hypocritical!



Steady on chap, *it's only a bit of light hearted fun, Myself at 18 stone there is no way on this earth that I would look good in team kit, personally I like the fun side of the Jersey's I wear, If you want to wear team kit and look like a pro then good on yer! 

Edit, the team kit imposter came from TDF commentary, any "imposters" found riding the TDF course in team kit while the race was on would get arrested and fined.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Steady on chap, *it's only a bit of light hearted fun, Myself at 18 stone there is no way on this earth that I would look good in team kit, personally I like the fun side of the Jersey's I wear, If you want to wear team kit and look like a pro then good on yer!
> 
> Edit, the team kit imposter came from TDF commentary, any "imposters" found riding the TDF course in team kit while the race was on would get arrested and fined.



No worries.


----------



## vickster (2 Sep 2014)

My jersey arrived from stolen goat, very efficient despite using yodel. Think it's a bit big especially as I am trying to lose weight, so will order the next size down. For you bustier ladies out there (I.e not me) I think it would be a very good cut


----------



## Batgirl (2 Sep 2014)

vickster said:


> My jersey arrived from stolen goat, very efficient despite using yodel. Think it's a bit big especially as I am trying to lose weight, so will order the next size down. For you bustier ladies out there (I.e not me) I think it would be a very good cut


Good to know thanks


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Sep 2014)

I've got a way cool SpongeBob squarepants jersey, but its a smidge too small and I'm afraid for the zip.


----------



## Bryony (4 Sep 2014)

Go for it!! I wear full Lycra and I'm very much on the large side and I look like like the Michelin man (well in my case girl!) but I don't care it's what I'm most comfortable in on the bike! Love the jersey by the way!


----------



## Batgirl (4 Sep 2014)

Bryony said:


> Go for it!! I wear full Lycra and I'm very much on the large side and I look like like the Michelin man (well in my case girl!) but I don't care it's what I'm most comfortable in on the bike! Love the jersey by the way!



Thanks,  You look great in your avatar!  Loving the purple too - I was looking at a purple long sleeved top in Halfords yesterday. Really nice for winter wear - think it was a micro-fleece type material.


----------



## Ganymede (4 Sep 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Thanks,  You look great in your avatar!  Loving the purple too - I was looking at a purple long sleeved top in Halfords yesterday. Really nice for winter wear - think it was a micro-fleece type material.


For winter: merino ski base layer tops. Oh yes. Next to the skin, warm, light, non-stinky! Quite pricey but I wouldn't be without mine, especially the 100 rather than the 120 weight. I think you can get cycle-specific ones but as I ski I have them anyway. No comic book designs though!


----------



## Bryony (4 Sep 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Thanks,  You look great in your avatar!  Loving the purple too - I was looking at a purple long sleeved top in Halfords yesterday. Really nice for winter wear - think it was a micro-fleece type material.


Ah thank you! My fave colour is purple (and it matches my bike!)


----------



## Batgirl (4 Sep 2014)

Bryony said:


> Ah thank you! My fave colour is purple (and it matches my bike!)


Mine too!  My bike is pink and yellow (so not me) but have plans to make her purple come springtime


----------



## Batgirl (4 Sep 2014)

Ganymede said:


> For winter: merino ski base layer tops. Oh yes. Next to the skin, warm, light, non-stinky! Quite pricey but I wouldn't be without mine, especially the 100 rather than the 120 weight. I think you can get cycle-specific ones but as I ski I have them anyway. No comic book designs though!



Thanks for the tip  I can live without comic book designs.. only have one tee so far so not 'really' out there when it comes to comic stuff. lol


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2014)

I've only got one "proper" cycling jersey - all the rest are plain old technical tees. Other than design, I honestly don't think it makes much difference, unless you're someone who can bear to have anything in the pockets


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Oct 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Are they only for club riders / serious speed demons? Not commuting / pleasure cyclists like me.. ?
> 
> I never thought I'd like one, but then I saw this:
> 
> ...



I`m going to get the wife this for Christmas. Love it 

Also.. when she opens it and tries it on i`ll say "WOW! looks great on you, but it wont look right wearing _that_ on your Carrera Subway... you need a road bike"...

Just sowing the seeds for_ my_ first road bike next Spring


----------



## Ganymede (8 Oct 2014)

You could give Machiavelli a few lessons, you devil!


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Oct 2014)

Ganymede said:


> You could give Machiavelli a few lessons, you devil!



Machiavelli!? Noooo.... Shes an Essex girl, maybe Timmy Mallet


----------



## thunderlips76 (14 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I have a Heinz Tomato Ketchup Jersey and a Pukka Pies "King of the Pies" Jersey (made by Foska.com) I refuse to be a team kit imposter
> View attachment 54836
> View attachment 54834



Where you get theses from?

And when it comes to team wear I think that it's just like wearing your teams footy top.........it looks cool. 

Although I saw two guys in team sky gear wobbling about on the pavement while I was out last month.


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

thunderlips76 said:


> *Where you get theses from?*
> 
> And when it comes to team wear I think that it's just like wearing your teams footy top.........it looks cool.
> 
> Although I saw two guys in team sky gear wobbling about on the pavement while I was out last month.


www.ChainReactionCycles.com sell them as do other online cycle shops, or buy direct from the manufacturer www.foska.com

Team kit, when your 18stone, and ride an Halfords bike at an av speed of 12.5mph is bad enough, let alone looking an even bigger idiot wearing Team kit which I doubt come in 52" chest size


----------



## thunderlips76 (14 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> www.ChainReactionCycles.com sell them as do other online cycle shops, or buy direct from the manufacturer www.foska.com
> 
> Team kit, when your 18stone, and ride an Halfords bike at an av speed of 12.5mph is bad enough, let alone looking an even bigger idiot wearing Team kit which I doubt come in 52" chest size



Yeah I feel your pain. Maybe if I only wear it going down hill


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

thunderlips76 said:


> Yeah I feel your pain. Maybe if I only wear it going down hill


 yes it has its advantages


----------



## bpsmith (14 Oct 2014)

I really fault I see the link between team kit and being an imposter!?!

How often do you see the Pro's around your way guys? Scratch that, when was the last time you saw a Team jersey and looked real hard to see if they were a Pro?


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

bpsmith said:


> I really fault I see the link between team kit and being an imposter!?!
> 
> How often do you see the Pro's around your way guys? Scratch that, when was the last time you saw a Team jersey and looked real hard to see if they were a Pro?


I trying to say I would look like a idiot in team kit the size i am and on a bike from halfords, put your gloves away


----------



## bpsmith (14 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I trying to say I would look like a idiot in team kit the size i am and on a bike from halfords, put your gloves away



Misread the quoted post as being a new post, rather than the same post from before. Doh!


----------



## hopless500 (15 Oct 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Trouble is their sizing doesn't seem to relate to anything. As they tend to be petite people, I'm tempted to go for the biggest they do in the hope that it might at least not be skin tight


As an update - they sent the wrong size from that ordered. I received a large. It might just fit a skinny 10 year old


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Oct 2014)

*Digressing Somewhat;*



Batgirl said:


> Rosie the riveter is a huge icon in the rockabilly scene which I am part of, I have the tattoo's and general style of clothes in 'life'


I'm still kicking myself for missing (last Saturday, due to 'dad duties') a band, that I last saw about 20 years ago, that played less than a mile from my house!
Got some of their vinyl still!


Given the quote above, you'll know them
http://www.rockinatthehopetown.co.uk/

Co-incidentally, there's 'Rosie style' images with this link;


----------



## Torvi (18 Oct 2014)

my club mate she has same cycling jersey as the OP wants to buy she always take it for group rides, im loving it always keeps you motivational buy it!


----------

